# How much can I overclock?



## gyanbhartip (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey, I have got an Intel core I5-3570K, Asrock z77-pro4 motherboard, Cooler Master extreme power plus 500w PSU and a Cooler Master Hyper-TX3 CPU Cooler.

Can anyone give a rough idea of How much I would be able to overclock my Processor


I am asking this because this motherboard has got  a 4+2 phase power design, i thnk which may limit the OC.


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2012)

Which Cooler Master PSU u have, Extreme power plus??? If it is so dump the PSU first. BTW no Graphic card?? 

Other will comment on rest.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

gyanbhartip said:


> He, I have got an Intel core I5-3570K, Asrock z77-pro4 motherboard, Cooler Master 500w PSU and a Cooler Master Hyper-TX3 CPU Cooler.
> 
> Can anyone give a rough idea of How much I would be able to overclock my Processor



Which 'Cooler Master 500w PSU' to be exact?


----------



## gyanbhartip (Aug 16, 2012)

amjath said:


> Which Cooler Master PSU u have, Extreme power plus??? If it is so dump the PSU first. BTW no Graphic card??
> 
> Other will comment on rest.



Yes, the extreme power plus 500w.

If this is not sufficient then which one should i get for upto 4k.

and i am planning to get a graphics card later; which one should i go for under9k


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2012)

You can go for Corsair CX500W and add the rest to your GPU budget. Also TX3 is a basic cooler. Don't expect to overclock using that.


----------



## gyanbhartip (Aug 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> You can go for Corsair CX500W and add the rest to your GPU budget. Also TX3 is a basic cooler. Don't expect to overclock using that.


and what if i consider using a corsair h60 instead of tx3.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Add another 200/- with your existing budget and get Corsair GS600 @4.2K, which is a lot better than CX500 and also having more wattage & effeciency.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

gyanbhartip said:


> and what if i consider using a corsair h60 instead of tx3.



H60 is lot better than TX3 - if you have no issues with water cooling you can go for it.


----------



## truegenius (Sep 19, 2012)

4+ ghz is surely achieveable with your current hardware

and you can use hd7770 without changing your psu


----------



## Incrediable (Sep 19, 2012)

however. you CPU can be clocked to 8.0 GHZ as someone did recently which is like "UNBELIEVABLE" but yeah he did it regardless of hardware he used to achieve such clock. 
but as per the specs you have.. you can clock it to a maximum extent of 4.0 - 4.5 ghz in my opinion.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

Incrediable said:


> however. you CPU can be clocked to 8.0 GHZ as someone did recently which is like "UNBELIEVABLE" but yeah* he did it regardless of hardware he used to achieve such clock. *
> but as per the specs you have.. you can clock it to a maximum extent of 4.0 - 4.5 ghz in my opinion.



what a noobish post .. 8Ghz is possible only when using sub zero cooling like Ln2, Liquid helium etc. with some custom made pot, a great mobo, some insulation stuff,, lots f knowledge and patience - it can't be be achieved on just any hardware.


----------



## thebanik (Sep 20, 2012)

Incrediable said:


> however. you CPU can be clocked to 8.0 GHZ as someone did recently which is like "UNBELIEVABLE" but yeah he did it regardless of hardware he used to achieve such clock.
> but as per the specs you have.. you can clock it to a maximum extent of 4.0 - 4.5 ghz in my opinion.





topgear said:


> what a noobish post .. 8Ghz is possible only when using sub zero cooling like Ln2, Liquid helium etc. with some custom made pot, a great mobo, some insulation stuff,, lots f knowledge and patience - it can't be be achieved on just any hardware.



No its not only noobish but the information is completely wrong. Ivybridge has been overclocked only till 7.15Ghz with LN2 which is the record for now. As for above 8Ghz that has been achieved only by Bulldozer and Pentium 4 and has been done more than a year ago.


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

nice to hear from a OC guru like you.


----------

